# How is the best way to lengthen my O/U shotgun stock?



## jdicker680 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have a Beretta 686 O/U shotgun and the length of pull is 14.2".  I need to lengthen the length of pull to approx 15.5".  How is the easiest way to accomplish this or where should I take it to get it lengthened??  Does a gunsmith make a new stock or do they insert spacers?

Jason


----------



## Patchpusher (Jan 2, 2009)

You use a 1 inch thick recoil pad or hard rubber spacers or both to get the length you want.


----------



## miles58 (Jan 2, 2009)

Find a slip on pad to go onto the gun and try shooting it a while.  When you have what you want then have a smith install an adjustable.


----------



## Bill Brown (Jan 2, 2009)

Try adding a  recoil pad to the butt.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 2, 2009)

How much money do you want to spend?

You can do what Patchpusher suggests, and get a thick recoil pad and spacers for as much length as you need.

There are any number of adjustable buttplates/recoil pads/recoil reducing systems on the market that are considerably more costly, but allow infinite adjustment, and if you get the recoil reduction systems, less recoil.  You can get the cheapest ones installed for something in the $150-200 range.



For best results, get someone who knows what they are doing and has the right equipment to measure your length of pull.

Also, making or buying a new stock is an option, but again you want to get one from someone that knows what they are doing.

You might check on trapshooters.com, and see if you can find a stock.  Trapshooters are the tinkerers of the shotgun sports, and all the time swapping off stocks.  You know, they believe it IS the arrow, not the Indian.


----------

